# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Aktorët e shquar të kinematografisë Shqiptare

## Wordless

Sander Prosi Artsit i Popullit





Lindi ne Shkoder, ne janar te vitit 1920. Pasi mbaroi shkollen fillore vazhdoi gjimnazin e Tiranes. Merr pjese ne dramen "Vilhelm Teli". Shkon per studime ne Austri per dentist, te cilat nuk i mbaroi. Me 1947 merr pjese ne konkursin prane Teatrit Popullor dhe e fiton ate. Mbi 100 role te ndryshme te interpretuara me mjaft mjeshteri ne Teatrin Kombetar dhe ne kinematografi. Ky eshte thjesht ne shifra artisti yne i mrekullueshem Sander Prosi, por pas shifrave...

Kujtojme figurat e paperseritshme "Fytyra e dyte" rolin e Vuksanit, Horatin tek "Hamleti", Otellon tek "Otello", dhe Mileri tek "Intrig e dashuri" ku figurat nuk kapen ne menyre te pergjithshme, statike por ne zhvillim e siper si rezultat i kontradiktave qe zhvillohen ne nje veper dramatike. Artisti nepermjet monologut te brendshem zberthente gjithe shqetesimet, preokupacionet e mendimet e personazhit. Nje artiste me nje profil krijues teper fin, teper te vecante. Tek Sander Prosi vihet re individualiteti qe e karakterizon, jo vetem ne ate cka ai ben, por edhe ne unitet mendimi dhe ndjenja. Si aktor i zgjuar deperton ne thellesi te roleve deri ne skutat me te erreta te tyre duke zberthyer deri ne detaj psikologjine e personazhit. Ka luajtur role nga me te ndryshmet dhe asnjehere nuk ka qene i njejte. Njeh mjaft bukur boten emocionale te personazhit. Rolet e interpretuara prej tij jane sa jetesore dhe te natyrshme, ku ne gamen e interpretimeve spikat thjeshtesia. Sander Prosi mban mend qe nena e tij, Anastasia, kur mblidhej me shoqe e kendonte, ndersa gjyshi ishte instrumentist i mire popullor.

Artisti i Popullit Sander Prosi ne vitet 1962-1975 e deri sa vdiq dha mesim si pedagog ne degen dramatike ne Akademine e Arteve.

Ne rolin e Otellos
Artisti zhvilloi nje pune teper te madhe ne rolin e Otellos, pune kjo qe zgjati kater vjet deri ne pergatitjen e mbrapme te rolit. Punonte me vetveten per te arritur ndjesite komplekse te figures. Vemendje i kushtoi punes me plastiken, zerin duke synuar thelbin analitik e logjiko-emocionale te tij. Otello i Sander Prosit u shfaq si njeri i paster me gjeresine dhe thellesine vitale te njeriut qe beson deri ne naivitet dhe kur zhgenjehet rebelohet ne menyr` tragjike. Otellon shume teatro e tajtojne si tragjedi te xhelozise por Sander Prosi nga perberja e konstrukti psikik nga tiparet morale, personazhi i rezultoi ndryshe. Besa dhe nderi jane nder vecantite e ketij fisniku qe e kane udhehequr tere jeten e vet, besen e nderon dhe e cmon kurse pabesine e denon. Artisti dashurine per Dezdemonen e interpreton si dashuri te kulluar te natyrshme te paster qe buron nga shpirti bujar. Otello i Prosit eshte shprehje e nje natyre te ndjeshme.

Ne rolin e gjeneralit tek "Gjenerali i Ushtrise se Vdekur"
artisti gjithnje studionte personazhin nga vinte, kujt i perkiste e c'motive e shtynin. Vezhgonte imtesite e botes se brendshme te personazhit. Me nje pune titanike njesohej me figuren. Gjenerali eshte i sjellshem, delikat, i dashur ne dukje por ne brendesi te tij eshte nje vullkan qe rreh te gjeje rastin per te shperthyer.

Publiku pa me sy nje gjeneral qe erdhi per te prishur nje dasme te bukur shqiptare, por forca vitale e vendit e shtang e pastaj e zvogelon. Artisti si mjeshter i skenes perdor ngjitjet e zbritjet ne menyre virtuoze. Ai luan ne teater dhe se imiton jeten por e ngre ate ne nivelin e te pamundures ku shkelqen estetika e larte. Ne monologjet e dramave te interpretuara prej tij nderthuret bukur tragjikja, komikja, aktori kalon nga nje situate tek tjetra duke ruajtur ndjenjen e mases. Ai ben si i cmendur, por thelle brenda tij eshte vetedija e artistit per te kuptuar thelbin e rolit, mesazhin e publikut. Artisti i Popullit regjisori Piro Mani eshte shprehur "Sandi sikur ka lindur per te luajtur Horatin tek "Hamleti". Sandri eshte nder figurat me te realizuara". Vete aktori Sander Prosi eshte shprehur: "Talenti zhvillohet nga ndjenja e dashurise per punen". Arti i Sander Prosit spikati qysh nder figurat e interpretuara nga vitet 1953 ku interpreton Von Shubes, Vata, kamarieri Mitka, vazhdon me Zabelinin, shkelqen tek Prefekti ku artisti shpalos nje game te gjere situatash komike me mjeshteri te pazakonte. Ne rolin e Isa Boletinit u shqua si interpret i atdhetarit te flakte, luftetarit te madh te lirise me te cilin u identifikua ky talent brilant.

Arti kinematografik i Sander Prosit
Aktori ka interpretuar me talent te rralle figurat e mesuesit, doktor Boroves, inxhinjer Sharres, Jaho Labit, etj. Figura e Dhaskal Todrit e interpretuar nga Prosi ka mbetur ne kujtesen e publikut shqiptar. Me mjeshteri te rralle artistike interpretoi figuren e Ismail Qemalit. Ai dha nje Ismail Qemal te urte, te mencur, njeriun qe rrezaton autoritet, besim e respekt plot ndjenja njerezore ne cdo hap e veprim. Arti i vertete eshte i veshtire dhe kerkon pune, talent dhe dije. Figura e Ismail Qemalit ne te cilen gjallon force, gjalleri mendore e fizike sjellje te mira takti e vetepermbajtjeje diplomati gjeti realizimin me te arrire nga ky artist i madh. Po miqte, shoket, koleget ne kete 84-vjetor te lindjes se Artistit te Popullit Sander Prosi flasin sikur ta kene prane e sikur bisedojne me te. Sander Prosi ishte i sakte, i vertete, i mencur e i matur, shqiptar deri ne palce ne jete dhe ne art. Veprimtaria e tij skenike para nesh mbetet e gjalle.

Fati nuk mund të kishte qenë i pabesë me Sandër Prosin. Edhe pse me një diplomë stomatologu në xhep, ai nuk mund ta tradhtone pasionin që kishte për skenën. I sapokthyer nga studimet në Austri, kishte dëgjuar për një konkurs që Teatri Kombëtar organizonte për aktorë dhe ai nuk u mendua gjatë. Qysh kur ishte adoleshent, i kishte ngelur si gozhdë një merak. Kishte tentuar të luante në dramën e Shilerit Vilhelm Tel, por pas disa provave të lodhshme gjithçka ishte anuluar nga fashistët. Brenda pak kohësh u kthye në aktor, pedagog, një kult i teatrit dhe i kinemasë shqiptare. Pati mësues dhe kolegë të njohur, si: Naim Frashëri, Andon Pano, Marie Logoreci e shumë të tjerë, një plejadë aktorësh të vjetër që vendosën themelet e aktrimit në vend.

Sandër Prosi lindi janarin e 1920 në qytetin ku u këndua për vite të tëra Luleborë. Qysh kur ishte ende në gjimnaz provoi të vishte petkun e njërit prej personazheve të dramës "Vilhelm Tel", e cila nuk mundi të shfaqej. Pasionin për teatrin e kishte që i vogël kur shkonte në kinema. Aty jepeshin shfaqje nga grupi amator i drejtuar nga Mihal Popi dhe ai përpiqej sadopak që të përshtatej me personazhet që kishin filluar ti ceknin ëndrrën e tij të madhe, atë të aktorit. Por me sa duket planet që kishte për të familja ishin ndryshe. Niset për studime në Austri në degën stomatologji, të cilat i la përgjysmë. Pasi kishte lënë kujtimet e ëmbla të Austrisë, merr pjesë në konkursin e Teatrit Popullor, ku edhe iu besua roli i parë. Roli i tij i parë ka qenë ai i Shaqir Agës në komedinë "Prefekti" të Besim Lëvonjës, që u prit mjaft mirë, dhe ku aktori luajti krahas Loro Kovaçit, Mihal Popit, Marie Logorecit etj. Popullariteti i tij si aktor lidhet me karakterin e thellë popullor të artit të tij. Vetitë fizike, trupi i drejtë, pamja fisnike, me një nur skenik, vështrimi i ngrohtë, plastika dhe forca e fjalës së tij, nëpërmjet zërit të veçantë i dhanë këtij aktori përmasat e një aktori të madh që i vjen rrallë skenës shqiptare. Krijimet e Sandër Prosit në film shënojnë kulme në mjeshtërinë e aktorit. Ishte viti 1961 kur ai mori rolin e parë në film. Ishte personazhi i drejtorit të shkollës në filmin "Debatik". Ky do të ishte fillimi, ndërkohë që ai do të spikaste dukshëm duke reflektuar impulset e magjishme të artit dramatik. Me shikimin e thellë, me të folurën e prerë, me zërin e ëmbël ai nuk mund të mos të shfaqte Sandrin e vërtetë, njeriun e natyrshëm që u bë artist i madh. Në filmin "Vitet e para" ai i bëri përshtypje spektatorit për një konkretizim të qartë të personazhit të Abdylit, duke mbetur në mendje të çdokujt për një kohë të gjatë. Sandër Prosi vdiq atëherë kur mund t'i jepte akoma role të bukura skenës dhe ekranit. U vlerësua me çmime, tituj e medalje, si dhe me titullin e lartë "Artist i Popullit". U nda nga jeta duke xhiruar metrat e fundit të filmit "Pranverë e hidhur" më 24 mars 1985.

Portreti i harruar
Në një nga vilat e vjetra në zonën e Bllokut, në galerinë e një piktori ruhet që nga 1985 një portret i çuditshëm. Me shallin e hedhur shkujdesur në qafë, flokët e shpupurisur e vështrimin e thellë fshehur pas syzeve aktori Sandër Prosi ende thotë diçka. Ndoshta fjalë të pathëna në ato ditë prilli, që u thyen në mes dhe e ndanë shpirtin nga trupi në hotel Vollga. Koha e rënduar duket ende përtej kokës së menduar të aktorit, atje ku peneli ka hedhur ndoshta veç reve të errëta edhe trishtimin e asaj humbjeje. Tashmë kanë kaluar vite dhe ai portret sikur është harruar. Të vetmit që e kujtojnë ende janë njerëzit e paktë të grupit të xhirimit, që punuan me Sandrin. Ata e dinë se si Vangjel Gjikondi kishte mundur të shkëpuste nga ai portret edhe copëza dhimbjesh e shqetësimesh që i kishin trazuar mendjen. E në ato pak ditë xhirimesh kanë ndodhur plot ngjarje të zakonta e të pazakonta, mbyllur me një ngjarje tragjike. Të gjitha këto tani pakkush i di. Ngjarja tragjike e mori me vete të vërtetën e asaj dite të ngrysur prilli

Filmi ende nuk kishte marrë rrugë. Personazhi i tij ende nuk ishte afruar tek porta për të trokitur në vëmendjen e shikuesve. Ndoshta ishte gati për ta nxjerrë nga vetja edhe këtë rol. Por ndoshta edhe jo. Kur pa që të gjithë ishin larguar

Se çfarë ka ndodhur në ato pak minuta askush nuk e di. Panë trupin e tij të shtrirë përtokë, me një pamje të shqetësuar që i kishte ngrirë në fytyrë. Dëshmitarët e parë thonë se ai ka rrëshqitur në një moment marramendjeje. Ekuilibri ka humbur shtratin e përhershëm dhe ai ka shkelur kufirin ku jeta dhe vdekja bëjnë duel. Në ato momente kamerat ishin vendosur në një shtëpi të vjetër në një lagje të qytetit. Grupi i xhirimit aty e mori vesh lajmin e kobshëm. Të gjithë ngrinë në vend. Vrapin nga ajo lagje e vjetër deri te hotel Vollga asnjëri nuk e ndjeu. Qe një vrap i çmendur, që nuk mundi të arrijë dot vdekjen që ishte larguar duke lënë pas gjurmë të kuqe gjaku.

Trofe
Sandër Prosi, edhe pse është konsideruar shpesh si një nga aktorët më të mëdhenj të skenës shqiptare, sërish nuk ka marrë aq sa duhet nga shteti. Gjatë karrierës së tij aktoriale ai është nderuar me disa çmime, kupa, medalje, si dhe me çmime të Republikës. Në 75 u nderua me Çmimin e Republikës së Shkallës së Parë për rolin e Jaho Labit në filmin "Në fillim të verës". Sot numëron në mbi 100 role të interpretuara me mjeshtëri në teatër dhe kinematografi, por asnjëra prej tyre nuk mund të përsërisë realizimin e figurës së Ismail Qemalit, e cila u nderua me Medaljen e Festivalit të Pestë dhe me Çmimin e Republikës të Klasit të Parë. E kush e ka harruar Dhaskal Todrin, i cili është ngjizur aq mjeshtërisht nga Sandri, edhe ky po kaq i vlerësuar nga publiku? Kolegët dhe të afërmit tregojnë se ai krijonte një lidhje të çuditshme me personazhin, duke përftuar në këtë mënyrë ndjesi të tilla që shkriheshin direkt me rolin. Sandër Prosi njihte mirë letërsinë, që shërbente për të zbërthyer mjeshtërisht personazhet, para se ai të vishte petkun e tyre.

Sekreti i lotëve tek Udha e shkronjave
Dhaskalin plak askush nuk mund ta shlyejë lehtë nga kujtesa. Stafi që ka punuar gjatë për realizimin e këtij filmi gërxheve të Himarës tregon se u është dashur shumë mund për të realizuar këtë film, që mbart një emocion të madh. Mes zagushisë së tejskajshme ato ditë edhe aktorit të madh nuk mund ti mbusheshin sytë më lot (ashtu siç e kërkonte skenari) në momentin kur ai kthehej i mallëngjyer në vendlindjen e tij të dashur. Pas disa dublave të njëpasnjëshëm regjisori Pali Kuke kishte vendosur ti ndërpriste xhirimet. Stafi realizues u shtri të pushonte nën hije. Zhurma e autobusit të linjës as që i kishte bërë përshtypje stafit, aq më shumë të ktheheshin në sheshxhirim. Boria kishte prishur qetësinë, ndërkohë që në atë të përpjetë u dëgjua frenimi i përtuar i autobusit Vlorë-Himarë. Mes tymit dhe afshit përvëlues zbret nga autobusi një burrë dhe i jep Sandër Prosit një qese me qershi. E ke nga të gjithë ne", - i tha ai. Kaq u desh që aktori të thërriste: "Fillojmë xhirimin". Emocioni kishte marrë udhë dhe ai nuk donte ta humbiste këtë moment.

Galeria e roleve
Për më se tri dekada Sandër Prosi krijoi mbi 80 role në teatër dhe kinematografi, të shkëputura këto nga 75 vepra të autorëve të huaj dhe vendas. Klasi i tij aktorial bëri që asnjëri prej tyre të mos i ngjajë tjetrit. Ata ishin aq të ndryshëm dhe për këtë qëllim u bënë mjaft popullorë dhe të pëlqyer nga publiku. Trupi i drejtë, pamja fisnike, një nur i pakrahasuar skenik, vështrimi i ngrohtë, plastika dhe forca e fjalës së tij, zëri i veçantë i dhanë këtij aktori përmasat e një artisti të madh të skenës, që u gdhend natyrshëm te publiku. Ai luajti në mjaft filma, të cilët padiskutim u cilësuan të suksesshëm. Nëse bëjmë një shëtitje të shkujdesur në galerinë e roleve të tij, do të veçojmë filmat: "Horizonte të hapura", "I teti në bronz", "Mëngjese lufte", "Yjet e netëve të gjata", "Në fillim të verës", "Fijet që priten", "Përballimi", "Gjeneral Gramafoni", "Udha e shkronjave", "Plaku dhe hasmi", "Kush vdes në këmbë", "Detyrë e posaçme", "Oshëtimë në bregdet", "Guximtarët", "Shtigje lufte", "Gjenerali i ushtrisë së vdekur", "Njeriu me top", "Vajzat me kordele të kuqe", "Plumba perandorit", si dhe shumë të tjerë, po kaq të njohur nga shikuesit dhe gjithashtu të pëlqyer.

Disa nga filmat ku ka luajtur

"Vitet e para"
"Horizonte të hapura"
"I teti në bronz"
"Mëngjese lufte"
"Yjet e netëve të gjata"
"Në fillim të verës"
"Fijet që priten"
"Përballimi"
"Gjeneral Gramafoni"
"Udha e shkronjave"
"Plaku dhe hasmi"
"Kush vdes në këmbë"
"Detyrë e posaçme"
"Oshëtimë në bregdet"
"Guximtarët"
"Shtigje lufte"
"Gjenerali i ushtrisë së vdekur"
"Njeriu me top"
"Vajzat me kordele të kuqe"
"Plumba perandorit"

----------


## Wordless

Reshat Arbana





Lindi më 15 shtator 1940 në Tiranë, Shqipëri. Ai është një aktor teatri dhe filmi. Një nga aktoret me popullorë te kinemase shqiptare, me mbi 35 role, duke filluar që nga viti 1963. Pasi kreu studimet ne shkollen e larte për aktore Aleksander Moisiu, prane Teatrit Kombetar ne Tirane, më 1968, filloi punë në Radio Tirana. Nga viti 1977 e deri sa doli në pension ishte aktor i Teatrit Kombetar të Tiranës.

Ndër rolet më të spikatura në film Samiu tek Fije që priten 1976, Prefekti tek Gjeneral gramafoni 1978, Bimbashi tek Liri a vdekje 1979, Isa Boletini tek Nëntori i dytë 1982, Ahmeti tek Dora e ngrohtë 1983, Adnani tek Hije që mbeten pas 1985, Aliu tek Binarët 1987, Emili tek Rikonstruksioni 1988, Kuke Memini tek Balada e Kurbinit 1990. Për rolet e Dajlan Beut tek Kush vdes në këmbë 1984 dhe Kryetarit të Këshillit tek Kur hapen dyert e jetës 1986 ka fituar Medalionin e Festivalit të Filmit më 1985 e 1987.

Në maj 2004 u rikthye në skenën e Teatrit Kombëtar me rolin e protagonistit në dramën Streha e të harruarve.

Më 7 tetor 2011 Presidenti i Republikës, Bamir Topi i akordoi zotit Reshat Arbana Urdhrin Nderi i Kombit me motivacionin: "Aktorit të shquar të teatrit dhe kinematografisë, i cili me interpretimin mjeshtëror dhe origjinalitetin e tij u bë një artist popullor e shumë i dashur për publikun, rolet e të cilit kanë pasuruar me vlera të reja kulturën kombëtare.

Më 26 Nëntor 2011 në koncertin "Nëntori II" organizuar në kuadrin e javës së kulturës shqiptare me rastin e 99 vjetorit të shpalljes së Pavarësisë së Shqipërisë, Shoqata shqiptare në Parma të Italisë "Scanderbeg" i dorëzoi çmimin ["Skënderbeu - Diaspora shqiptare në Itali"] zotit Reshat Arbana të akorduar në emër të 24 shoqatave dhe subjekteve në Itali me motivacionin:Për personalitetin e jashtëzakonshëm, cilësinë artistike dhe frymëzimin me të cilin ka interpretuar role, histori, ngjarje, duke i pasuruar me humanizmin dhe kulturën që e karakterizon përherë. Çmimi ju dorëzua nga përgjegjesi i organizimit të shoqatës "Scanderbeg Parma" zoti Durim Lika. 

Filmografia

Në kërkim të kujt (2009) - serial nga Top Channel Asim Qani
Familja Moderne (2008) - serial nga Kosova , Gjergji
Kaskadori shqiptar (1998) (TV)
Balada e Kurbinit (1990).........Kuke Memini, kryezoti
Vetmi (1990).....................Andri
Flutura në kabinën time (1988).... Xhaxhai
Rikonstruksioni (1988) (TV)
Binarët (1987)
Kur hapen dyert e jetës (1986).... kryetari i këshillit të fshatit
Hije që mbeten pas (1985).....Adnan Kodra
Te paftuarit (1985)
Kush vdes në këmbë (1984)
Shirat e vjeshtës (1984)
Zambakët e Bardhë (1984) .... Pedagog Petriti
Dora e ngrohtë (1983)...Ahmeti
Fundi i një gjakmarrjeje (1983)
Gracka (1983)
Kohë e largët (1983)
Nëntori i dytë (1982)...Isa Boletini
Shokët (1982)
Gjurmë në kaltërsi (1981)...Komandanti
Intendenti (1980)...........Kryetari i keshillit te fshatit
Liri a vdekje (1979)
Nga mesi i errësirës - (1978)
Gjeneral gramafoni (1978).... Kryetari i bashkise
Kur hidheshin themelet (1978) (TV) .... Beqir Aga
Fije që priten (1976)...Sami Ameni
Pylli i lirisë (1976) Xha Kovi
Tinguj lufte (1976) .... Mësuesi
Kapedani - (1972).... Nje nga te rinjte e fshatit
Plagë të vjetra (1968).....Pacienti
Duel i Heshtur (1967)
Komisari i dritës (1966) Pjeter Mustaqekuqi

----------


## Wordless

Kadri Roshi 





Lindi më 4 janar 1924, Mallakastër, Shqipëri; vdiq më 6 shkurt 2007 në Tiranë, aktor shqiptar. Përfundoi studimet e larta në Pragë në vitin 1951. Ai, e filloi karrierën e tij si aktor në Teatrin Popullor në moshën 21-vjeçare duke qenë një ndër krijuesit e këtij teatri. Që nga ajo kohë dhe deri sot ai numëron rreth 180 role në skenë dhe kinematografi, të cilat përbëjnë një jetë të madhe artistike, ku ndërthuren vështirësitë e një jete prej jetimi, çiraku, portieri kinemaje dhe deri tek aktori origjinal me portretin e njeriut të fisëm. Në krah ka patur gjatë gjithë kohës aktorët e brezit të tij Drita Pelingu, Violeta Manushi, Tinka Kurti, Reshat Arbana, Marika Kallamata, etj.

Legjenda e skenës

Nga shumëkush është konsideruar si legjenda e skenës dhe ekranit shqiptar. Në vitin 1995 është nderuar me Çmimin e Karrierës në Festivalin e Filmit Artistik, në vitin 1997 me Çmimin e Madh të Nderit. Ai është "Nderi i Kombit" nga viti 1999. Emri i Kadri Roshit është një kolos për filmin dhe teatrin shqiptar, ku ai la figura të spikatura që nuk do të harrohen kurrë.

Filmografia


Kolonel Bunker (1998)
Kaskadori shqiptar (1998)
Mirupafshim (1997)
Ali Pash Tepelena (1997) dokumentar, por i pazbuluar, shfaqet ne 28 shkurt 2009, dy vjet pas vdekjes
Tingujt e harresës (1996)
Plumbi prej plasteline (1995)
Mikres mèrès - Ditët e shkurtra (1995)
Një ditë nga një jetë (1994)
Dhelpra dhe rrushte - Ezopi ...teater
Vdekja e burrit (1991)
Fletë të bardha (1990)
Misioni përtej detit (1988)
Pesha e kohës (1988)
Rikonstruksioni (1988)
Kur ndahesh nga shokët (1986)
Rrethimi i vogël (1986)
Dasma e shtyrë (1984)
Fejesa e Blertës (1984)
Apasionata (1983)
Era e ngrohtë e thellësive (1982)
Dëshmorët e monumenteve (1980) Jani
Partizani i vogël Velo (1980)
Ballë për ballë (1979)
Këshilltarët (1979) Kryetari i Keshillit Murat Benca
Liri a vdekje (1979) Mesues Hyseni
Gjeneral gramafoni (1978)
Njeriu me top (1977) Plaku Mere
Shëmbja e idhujve (1977)
Zemrat që nuk plaken (1977)
Fije që priten (1976)
Lulekuqet mbi mure (1976) Kujdestari
Përballimi (1976)
Tokë e përgjakur (1976)
Kur zbardhi një ditë (1971)
Malet me blerim mbuluar (1971)
I teti ne bronz (1970) Ademi
Tana (1958)

----------


## Wordless

Robert Ndrenika 





Lindi në Tiranë, në 1942. Në vitet 1960-1964 ka studiuar për aktor ne Shkollën e Larte "Aleksander Moisiu". Nga ky vit, deri më 1970, punon si aktor në Teatrin "Skampa" te Elbasanit. Në vitet 1970-1974 punon si aktor në Teatrin e Institutit të Lartë të Arteve (sot Akademia e Arteve), më pas në Teatrin Kombëtar, deri sa doli në pension. Sot punon si aktor i lirë.
Dramaturgjia kombëtare

Ka qënë ndër aktorët që ka pasur ngarkesën më të madhe në teatër dhe kinematografi. Nga dramaturgjia kombëtare, midis të tjerash, ka interpretuar: "Besa" e Sami Frashërit, "Ura" e Minush Jeros, "Prefekti" i Besim Levonjës, "Familja e peshkatarit" e Sulejman Pitarkës, "Bashkë me agimin" e Kolë Jakovës, "Midis dy njerëzve" e Kiço Blushit, "Skënderbeu" i Lec Shllakut, "Gjenerali i ushtrisë së vdekur" dhe Stinë e mërzitshme në Olimp të Ismail Kadaresë, "Lumi i vdekur" i Jakov Xoxës, "Fytyra e dytë" dhe "Shkëlqimi dhe rënia e shokut Zylo" të Dritëro Agollit, "Shkallët" dhe "Shtëpia me dy porta" të Ruzhdi Pulahës.
Dramaturgjia e huaj

Nga dramaturgjia e huaj mund te përmendim "Shumë zhurme për asgjë", "Nata e dymbëdhjetë" dhe "Zbutja e kryeneçes" te Shekspirit, "I sëmuri për mend" dhe Kopraci të Molierit, "Udha e largët" e Arbuzovit, "Luiza Miler" e Shilerit, "Prometeu" dhe "Njeriu që pa vdekjen me sy" të Viktor Eftimiut, "Dashuri e tillë e Kohoutit, "Banja" e Majakovskit, "Arturo Ui" e Brehtit, "Vdekja e një komisioneri" e Millerit, "Vizita e damës plake" e Dyrrenmatit, "Magjia e madhe dhe Cilindri të De Filipos, "Darka e të marrëve" e Veberit, 6 vjet shtatzënë e Cikliropulosit, Pulëbardha e Anton Çehovit, Histori zooparku e Ollbit, etj.


Nderimet

Në vitin 1979 i është akorduar titulli "Artist i Merituar" dhe ne vitin 1988 titulli "Artist i Popullit". Është nderuar me Kupën për Aktorin më të Mire në Festivalin Kombëtar te Teatrit, më 1994, për rolin e Di Spetes në shfaqjen "Magjia e Madhe", te De Filipos dhe ne Festivalin e Filmit te vitit 1979, për rolin e Prefektit në filmin "Koncert në vitin 1936".

Pedagogjia

Për disa vite ka punuar si pedagog i mjeshtërisë së aktorit dhe fjalës artistike, në degën e aktrimit, në Institutin e Lartë te Arteve.

Filmografia

Kronikë provinciale (2009)
[[Ne dhe L
Tifozët - (2004) komedi
[[Isht004)
Njerëz dhe fate - (2002-2
[[Tirana, viti zetimi
Parullat - (2001), Lleshi
Bolero - (1997)
[[Nata e dymbëdhedi
[[Edhe kështu edhe
Botë e padukshme -azi
Përrallë nga e kaluara - (1987), Vangjeli
[[Vrasje në gju
Dhe vjen një ditë - (1986) si vëllai i Llano Bletës
Gurët e shtëpisë sime - (1985)
Tre njerëz me guna - (1985)
Shi në plazh - (1984) teater-komedi
Shirat e vjeshtës - (1984) , Sotiri
Nxënësit e klasës sime - (1984), Kristofori
Kohë e largët - (1983), Anastas Grigori
Besa e kuqe - (1982), Gjoni
Era e ngrohtë e thellësive - (1982) (TV)
Nëntori i dytë - (1982), karrrocieri i Ismail Qemalit
Prefekti komedi , Qazim Mulleti
Vëllezër dhe shokë - (1982), Sokrati
Një shoqe nga fshati - (1980) Agushi
Ditët që sollën pranverën - (1979) (TV)
Mësonjëtorja - (1979), kocka
Në shtëpinë tonë - (1979), Stefi
Koncert në vitin 1936 (1978), Fotaqi (n/prefekti)
Shembja e idhujve - (1977), kapteri
Emblema e dikurëshme - (1976) (TV)
Duke kërkuar 5-orëshin - (1974) Zeqo
Rrugë të bardha - (1974), Ganiu
Shtigje të luftës - (1974), Shabani
Kryengritje në pallat - (1972)
Odiseja e tifozave - (1972)
Kapedani - (1972), i biri i xha Sulos
I teti në bronx - (1970), Xhemali
Horizonte të hapura - (1968), Azemi
Oshëtimë në bregdet - (1966), Gjergji

----------


## Wordless

Bep Shiroka





Bep Shiroka ka lindur në 25 shtator të vitit 1933 në qytetin e Shkodrës. I rritur në një familje me tradita artistike, i ati i tij Kolë Shiroka ishte organizuesi i karnavaleve në qytetin e Shkodrës, zgjedh rrugën e artit duke u diplomuar në Liceun Artistik Jordan Misja në Tiranë. Pas disa vjet aktivizimi në trupat amatore në vitin 1960 thirret të punojë në Trupën Profesioniste të Teatrit Migjeni prej regjisorit Tefik Duka. Roli i tij i parë do të jetë një rol i dytë në dramën Nora e Kelmendit ku ai do të interpretojë shumë mirë duke bërë kështu që ky regjisor ti besojë rolin kryesor në dramën Histori Irkutase. Më tej do të vazhdonin shumë e shumë role të tjera plot 150 të cilat do ta bëjnë atë të dashur jo vetëm për publikun shkodran por edhe për atë mbarëshqiptar. Këtu mund të veçojmë interpretimet e tij në komedinë Çifti i lumtur, në dramën Dasëm me Flamur të dhënë para shqiptarëve në Maqedoni, dramën Franku i V-të e shumë të tjera. Në vitin 1998 pasi del në pension shkëputet nga teatri për tu rikthyer 10 vjet më vonë në vitin 2008 me rolin e Rezarit në dramën Putargat e thata të Stefan Çapalikut.

Në kinematografi roli i tij i parë do të jetë ai i Ram Sokolit në vitin 1970 në filmin Lugina e pushkatarëve, por roli që do ta bëj atë të njohur para gjithë artdashësve do të jetë ai i babait fanatik në filmin Çifti i Lumtur në vitin 1975. Më tej do të vazhdonin edhe më se 30 role të tjera të interpretuar me shumë mjeshtëri. Këtu mund të përmendim rolin e xhandar Veselit në filmin Koncert në vitin 1936 në vitin 1978, rolin e Bajraktarit në filmin Besa e Kuqe në vitin 1982, rolin e babait të Bardhylit në filmin Kur hapen dyert e jetës në vitin 1986 etj. Roli i tij më i fundit do të jetë ai i Shefit të sigurimit në filmin shqiptaro-kanadez Gruaja pa flatra/Women without wings. Në karrierën e gjatë të tij nuk mund të lemë pa përmendur edhe rolin e tij si skenograf në Teatrin Migjeni e lidhur kjo me pasionin e tij për pikturën, duke realizuar për këtë teatër mbi 30 skenografi për shfaqje të ndryshme. Një nga shfaqjet që më shumë lidhet me profesionin e tij si skenograf është komedia Çifti i lumtur".

Për meritat e tij artistike Bep Shiroka është vlerësuar me titullin e lartë Artist i Merituar

Filmografia

Women Without Wings - (2002) ... Sigurim Chief
Historiani dhe kameleonët - (1989) ... Zoti Maksut
Kur hapen dyert e jetës - (1986)... Babai i Bardhylit
Fushë e blertë fushë e kuqe - (1984)
Besa e kuqe - (1982) ... Bajraktari
Kërcënimi - (1981) ... Aleksandër Zvetko
Si gjithë të tjerët - (1981).....Babai i Jetës
Koncert në vitin 1936 - (1979)...Xhandar Veseli
Ditët që sollën pranverën - (1979) (TV)
Çifti i lumtur - (1975)
Lugina e pushkatarëve - (1970)...Ram Sokoli

----------


## Wordless

Margarita Xhepa 





Lindi më 2 prill 1932 në Lushjna, Shqipëri. Një nga Zonjat e Mëdha të teatrit shqiptar. Në maj 2004 u rikthye në skenën e Teatrit Kombëtar, për të shkëlqyer në dramën "Streha e të harruarve", një tjetër sukses në karrierën e saj 50-vjecare. Nga viti 1950 u aktivizua si artiste probiste në Teatrin Popullor (sot Teatri Kombëtar) dhe njëkohësisht studioi në Liceun Artistik, Dega e Dramës.

Ka krijuar mbi 150 role në teatër, midis të cilëve mund të përmendim: Majlindën tek "Majlinda" (Xh. Broja), Dafina tek "Lumi i vdekur" (dramatizim nga K. Velça i romanit me të njëjtin titull të Jakov Xoxës), Filja tek "Cuca e maleve" (Loni Papa), Zonja Mëmë tek "Kush e solli Doruntinën" (dramatizim nga Edmond Budina e Pirro Mani i romanit me të njëjtin titull të Ismail Kadaresë), Nëna "Përballë vetes" (Ruzhdi Pulaha) etj.

Ka qënë njësoj e suksesshme në rolet e dramaturgjisë botërore, si Ofelia tek "Hamleti", Vajza e dytë tek "Mbreti Lir", Dado tek "Romeo e Xhulieta", Mbretëresha Margaret tek "Rikardi i III", të Shekspirit.

Në rolet e tjera nga dramaturgjia botërore spikasin Klea tek "Dhelpra dhe rrushtë" (Figereido), Lena tek "Xhaxha Vanja" (Çehov), Ledi Milford tek "Luiza Miler" (Shiler), Zonja Berling tek "Vizita e inspektorit" (Pristli), Zonja Lomen tek "Vdekja e një komisioneri" (A. Miller), Ana Andrejevna tek "Revizori" (Gogol), Marsela tek "Qeni i kopshtarit" (De Vega), Mashenka tek "Mashenka" (Afigenov), Shejla tek "Morali i zonjes Dulska" (Zapolska), apo Dado tek "Elektra" e Sofokliut, nën drejtimin e regjisorit grek Dhimitri Mavriqis, në Teatrin Kombëtar të Greqisë, në Athinë.

Veç roleve në teatër, ka realizuor edhe 32 role në kinematografi, duke punuar me shumicën e regjisorëve shqiptarë. Me K. Dhamon xhiron "Vitet e para" dhe "Gjurmët", me I. Muçajn e K. Mitron "Dimri i fundit", "Tokë e përgjakur", "Një djalë edhe një vajzë" dhe "Apasionata", me Viktor Gjikën, "Gjeneral gramafoni", me E. Musliun, "Rrethi i kujtesës" dhe "Vitet e pritjes" (E. Musliu), me Kujtim Çashkun, "Dora e ngrohtë", me Dhimitër Anagnostin, "Gurët e shtëpisë sime", me P. Milkanin, "Pranvera s'erdhi vetëm", me S. Kumbaron, "Koncert në vitin 1936", me Gj. Xhuvanian "E diela e fundit" dhe "I dashur armik". Në vitin .... interpretoi ne filmin grek "Mirupafshim" (regjisor J. Koras, K. Vupuras). Filmi u laureua me Çmimin e Madh ne Festivalin Ndërkombëtar të Filmit Mesdhetar në Selanik, ndërsa Margarita Xhepa, Çmimin e Nderit.

Filmografia

Në kërkim të kujt (2011), serial
Tingulli i heshtjes - (2010) telenovela
Kronikë provinciale - (2009)
Ne dhe Lenini - (2008)
I dashur armik - (2004)
Mirupafshim - (1997)
E diela e fundit - (1993)
Një djalë edhe një vajzë - (1990), mesuese Kristina
Vitet e pritjes - (1990), nëna e Helenës
Kush e solli Doruntinën (1989) teatër-drama, nëna e Kostandinit dhe Doruntinës
Pranvera s'erdhi vetëm - (1988)
Misioni përtej detit - (1988)
Rrethi i kujtesës - (1987)
Fillim i vështirë - (1986), shoqe e Zanës
Gabimi - (1986)
Gurët e shtëpisë sime - (1985)
Militanti - (1984)
Apasionata - (1983)
Dora e ngrohtë - (1983)
Shokët - (1982)
Dita e parë e emrimit - (1981)
Me hapin e shokëve - (1979) (TV)
Dollia e dasmës sime - (1978)
Gjeneral gramafoni - (1978)
Koncert në vitin 1936 (1978)
Dimri i fundit - (1976)
Pylli i lirisë - (1976) nëna e Vlashit
Tokë e përgjakur - (1976)
Vitet e para - (1965) si Zyraka

----------


## Wordless

Timoleo Flloko 





Timoleo Flloko ose Timo siç njihet nga publiku (lindur në Pejë më 26 prill 1948) është një aktor shqiptar.

Jetëshkrimi

Rjedh nga nje familje Gjirokastrite. Shkollën e mesme e mbaroi në Vlorë dhe Institutin e Lartë të Arteve në degën Dramaturgji në Tiranë në vitin 1970. Timo Flloko pa mëdyshje mund të quhet një yll i kinematografisë shqiptare, nga të paktët aktorë shqiptarë të cilët ia kanë kushtuar karrierën e tyre ekskluzivisht filmit. Është gjithashtu një nga pedagogët më të respektuar të Akademisë së Arteve. Prej disa vitesh ka zgjedhur të jetojë duke ndarë kohën e tij mes Amerikës dhe Shqipërisë.Gjate qendrimit te tij ne Amerike prej shtate vitesh arriti te futet edhe ne boten e Holliwodit ku luajti ne disa filma.Pas kthimit nga Amerika u kthye ne Tirane ku tani punon si pedagog ne Akademin e arteve ne Tirane ne degen e aktrimit dhe regjizures

Hyri në kinema shumë i ri, vetëm 19 vjeç. Por dy filmat e tij të parë, Ngadhnjim mbi vdekjen (1967) dhe "Përse bie kjo daulle" patën fat të keq. U ndalua nga regjimi i kohës për arsye banale. Brezat e njohën dhe e çmuan talentin e tij më së pari në rolet e Meços në filmin "Kur zbardhi një ditë" dhe Kabos në "Malet me blerim mbuluar", të xhiruar në vitin fatlum 1971. Niveli i interpretimeve të tij filmike erdhi gjithmonë duke u rritur. Pasuan Kanani tek "Shtigje lufte" (1976) dhe Luani tek "Lulëkuqet mbi mure" (1976), ky i fundit i nderuar me Medaljonin e Festivalit të Filmit, më 1977.

Filmografia

Watch! (2008) .... Andrea
Pamje nga ura (2007) teater
Stay Awake (2006).....Mirosh
In Between (2006/I)......Nick
Syri magjik (2005).....Niko
Evil Never Dies (1999) (episodi i V).... Mustafa
Angel's Dance (1999).... Shanku (The Shank)
K-911 (1999) (V).... Xhonson (Johnson)
Përdhunuesit (1995)
Loin des barbares (1994).... Vladimiri
Vdekja e kalit - (1992).....Agroni
Balada e Kurbinit (1990)......Gurgen Dreni
Binarët (1987)......
Vrasje në gjueti (1987)......
Fillim i vështirë (1986)......Bujari
Rrethimi i vogël (1986)......Shoku Agron, kryetari
Të paftuarit (1985)......
Militanti (1984)......Visar Shundo (Vasil Shanto)
Nata e parë e lirisë (1984)......Ceçemi
Ballë për ballë (1979)......Inxh. Sergej
Liri a vdekje (1979)......Cerçiz Topulli
Njeriu me top (1977)......Mato Gruda
Lulekuqet mbi mure (1976)......Luan Sina, mësuesi
Shtigje lufte (1974)......Kanan Tafili (Kajo Karafili)
Kur zbardhi një ditë (1971)......partizan Meço
Malet me blerim mbuluar (1971)......Kapo Dalipi
Përse bie kjo daulle - (1969)......
Gadhnjim mbi vdekjen - (1967)......Fatosi

----------


## Wordless

Tinka Kurti 





Tinka Kurti u lind më 17 dhjetor 1932 në Sarajevë, Bosnjë Hercegovinës dhe jeton në Tiranë. "Zoja e randë" e teatrit dhe kinemasë shqiptare, një aktore e madhe që nuk ka ndërmend të plaket. U ngjit për herë të parë në skenë kur ishte vetëm 14 vjeç. Për disa vjet u aktivizua në teatrin amator në Shkodër. Më 1947 u përjashtua nga Liceu Artistik i Tiranës dhe nuk mori asnjëherë ndonjë diplomë shkolle, por kjo nuk e pengoi të bëhet një aktore e madhe dhe e shumë e kulturuar.

Që nga viti 1949 e deri sa doli në pension ishte aktore e Teatrit Migjeni të Shkodrës, ku interpretoi rreth 120 role. Veçanërisht e suksesshme në rolet e forta dramatike të nënave, por po kaq e suksesshme në komedi. Shkëlqen me role protagoniste në Gjaku i Arbrit, Histori Irkutase, Toka Jonë  ku luan në fillim Filen e pastaj Loken, Fisheku në pajë apo Fejesa e Çehovit. Si rrallëkush, Kurti rikonfirmon talentin e saj edhe në kinema, duke interpretuar në rreth 35 filma artistikë, duke filluar me filmin e parë të metrazhit të gjatë, Tana, më 1958.

Të paharruar kanë mbetur Nene Pashako tek Yjet e netëve të gjata (1972), nëna tek Çifti i lumtur (1975), Sinjorina Mançini tek Vajzat me kordele te kuqe (1978), Gjyshja tek Zemra e nënës. Rolet e arrira i sigurojnë çmime të ndryshme, si në festivalet kombëtare të filmit, ashtu edhe ato të teatrit, të cilat kulmojnë me çmimet e karrierës në të dyja fushat. Këtyre çmimeve u shtohen edhe vlerësime të tjera të rëndësishme, si medalja Mjeshtër i Madh i Punës, akorduar nga Presidenti i Republikës.

Filmografia

Ne kerkim te kujt (2012) serial
Familjet (2009) serial
Filumena Marturano (2009) Teatër
Ne dhe Lenini (2008)
Mira - (2008)
Kosova: Desperate Search - Etjet e Kosovës (2006)
Dasma e Sakos - (1998)
Nata - (1998)
Zëmra e nënës - (1994)
Vdekja e kalit - (1992)
Unë e dua Erën - (1991) - Doktoreshe Keti
Balada e Kurbinit - (1990) - Nëna e Dardit
Edhe ashtu edhe kështu - (1989) - Tezja e Almes
Flutura në kabinën time - (1988)
Telefoni i një mëngjesi - (1987)- Nena e Neritanit
Në emër të lirisë - (1987)
Hije që mbeten pas - (1985) - Nena e Agronit
Besa e kuqe - (1982) - Dila
Qortimet e vjeshtës - (1982) Nena e Kujtimit
Si gjithë të tjerët - (1981) - Drejtoresha e shtepise se femijes
Mëngjeze të reja - (1980)
Nusja - (1980)
Gjeneral gramafoni - (1978)- Nena e Halit Beratit
Vajzat me kordele të kuqe - (1978)
Emblema e dikurëshme - (1976)
Çifti i lumtur - (1975)
Lumë drite - (1975)
Në fillim të verës - (1975)....Nena e Veres
Operacioni Zjarri - (1973)
Yjet e neteve te gjata - (1972) Pashako
Guximtarët - (1970)
Tana - (1958)

----------


## Wordless

Rikard Ljarja





Rikard Ljarja lindi më 1 prill 1943 në Shkodër, është një aktor i teatrit dhe kinemas shqiptare. Më 1960 mbaroi maturën në Shkodër kurse më 1965 diplomoi në Shkollën e Lartë të Aktrimit ("A. Moisiu"), Tiranë. Për tetë vite pas diplomimit punoi aktor i teatrit në Teatrin "Migjeni" në Shkodër. Prej 1973 deri 1996 ai ishte aktor, skenarist dhe regjisor i filmave të prodhuar nga kinostudiot. Prej 1996 deri 2002, kur doli në pension, ishte drejtor artistik në televizionin publik shqiptar.

Filmografia

Viktimat e Tivarit (1996)
Fletë të bardha - (1990)
Pesha e kohës - (1988) Kryetari
Rrethi i kujtesës - (1987) Mjeku
Në prag të jetës - (1985)
Pranverë e hidhur - (1985)
Radiostacioni - (1979) Komisari
Në pyjet me borë ka jetë - (1978) Luka
Ilegalët - (1976)
Në fillim të verës - (1975)
Rrugicat që kërkonin diell - (1975) Gaqo Tipografi
Rrugë të bardha - (1974) Deda
Shpërthimi - (1974)
Ndërgjegja - (1972) Fitimi
Yjet e netëve të gjata - (1972)......xhandari
Kur zbardhi një ditë - (1971) Komisari
Plagë të vjetra - (1968).......Naimi
Gadhnjim mbi vdekjen - (1967)..Perlati
Duel i heshtur - (1967)
Komisari i dritës - (1966) Dritan Shkabaj

Regjisor

Pesha e kohës - (1988)
Kur hapen dyert e jetës - (1986)
Fundi i një gjakmarrjeje - (1983)
Dita e parë e emrimit - (1981)
Sketerre 43 - (1980)
Radiostacioni - (1979)
Në pyjet me borë ka jetë - (1978)

Skenarist

Pesha e kohës - (1988)
Kur hapen dyert e jetës - (1986)

----------


## Wordless

Roza Anagnost





Roza Anagnosti lindi më 27 tetor 1943 në Shkodër, Shqipëri, aktore e shquar e Teatrit Kombëtar dhe kinematografisë, bashkëshorte e regjisorit po ashtu mjaft të njohur Dhimitër Anagnosti. E filloi karrierën ne Teatrin Migjeni të Shkodrës. Vetëm 20 vjeç, hyri në kinematografi me rolin e mësueses në filmin Detyrë e posaçme (K. Dhamo, 1963). Një vit më pas luajti Filen në filmin Toka jone (H. Hakani, 1964). Viti 1966 ishte viti i bashkëpunimit të suksesshëm me regjisorët debutues Dhimitër Anagnosti e Viktor Gjika, ne filmin Komisari i drites. Pas këtij filmi Roza dhe Dhimitri martohen dhe jetojnë në Tiranë.

Për Rozën fillon periudha më e shkëlqyer e karrierës, me role të shumta në Teatrin Kombetar në Tiranës dhe në kinematografi. Roza Anagnosti bëhet një aktore shumë e kërkuar nga regjisorët. Luan mbi 20 filma dhe fiton disa çmimet të rëndësishme kombëtare. Çifti Anagnosti bëhet simbol i suksesit në art. Disa nga filmat më të suksesshëm janë tek Plagë të vjetra (Dh. Anagnosti, 1969), Fije që priten (M. Fejzo, 1976) me të cilin fitoi Medalionin e Festivalit të vitit 1977, Mesonjëtorja (M. Fejzo, 1979) me të cilin u shpall aktorja më e mirë dhe fitoi Kupën e Festivalit më 1981. Me filmin Rruga e lirisë fitoi Medalionin e dytë. Filmat e tjere janë Ndergjegja 1972, Qyteti me i ri ne bote 1974, Ne shtepine tone 1979, Dita e parë e emërimit 1981, Besa e kuqe 1982, Taulanti kerkon nje motër 1984, Pranverë e hidhur 1985, Bote e padukshme 1987, Familja ime 1987, Vrasje në gjueti 1987, Rikonstruksioni 1988, Kthimi i ushtrisë së vdekur 1989, Vetmi 1990. Përveç shumë vlerësimeve e çmimeve për karrierën, Roza Anagnosti mban titullin Artiste e Merituar.

Filmografia

Gjoleka djali i Abazit(2006)
Valsi i Titanikut (1990) teater-komedi
Vetmi (1990) , Bardha
Kthimi i Ushtrisë së Vdekur (1989)
Rikonstruksioni (1988) (TV)
Botë e padukshme (1987).....doktoreshë Besmira
Familja ime (1987)
Vrasje ne gjueti (1987)
Gurët e shtëpisë sime (1985)
Taulanti kërkon një motër (1984), Luli
Besa e kuqe (1982) - Mrika
Rruga e lirisë (1982)
Dita e parë e emrimit (1981)
Mësonjtorja (1979)..........Dafina
Në shtëpinë tonë (1979)
Fije që priten (1976)
Qyteti më i ri në botë (1974)
Ndërgjegja (1972)...........Arta
Plagë të vjetra (1968)......Vera
Komisari i dritës (1966)....Rudina
Toka jonë (1964) .... Filja
Detyrë e posaçme (1963)

----------


## Wordless

Roland Trebicka





Lindi në Korçë në vitin 1947. Kreu shkollën e mesme të përgjithshme "Raqi Qirinxhi" në vendlindje.

Kur ishte i ri punoi si aktor në Estradën profesioniste te SHQUP (Shtëpia Qendrore e Ushtrisë Popullore) ose shkurt "Estrada e Ushtarit". Gjatë këtyre viteve në këtë trupë profesioniste debutuan edhe aktore te tjere te cilet me vone do te beheshin te famshem ne fushen e humorit skenik dhe televiziv si Aleko Prodani, Koco Devole, Zef Deda, Sejfulla Myftari (Cekja), Mehdi Maljak, Behar Mera etj. Në vitin 1971 u bë pjesë e Teatrit Kombëtar (i njohur atëherë si Teatri popullor). Punoi në Teatrin Kombëtar deri më 1999. Pas një përvoje tri vjeçare me kompaninë “Publimedia”, u rikthye në Teatrin Kombëtar.

Kulmin e suksesit në publik e arriti me rolin e Jovan Bregut në komedinë Pallati 176. Mjeshtria e tij në këtë rol ndikoi fort që komedia të thyejë të gjitha rekordet e mëparshme të shikueshmërisë. Edhe sot, me 500 shfaqje në shtatë vjet, me dhjetra transmetime TV dhe dhjetra mijë kopje videokasetash të shitura, "Jovan Bregu" është figura më popullore e skenës shqiptare, batutat e të cilit prej kohësh janë bërë pjesë e folklorit dhe zhargonit të sotëm. Por rolet e Trebickës në teatër janë të shumtë. Shikuesit e kujtojnë me nostalgji në rolet e Xhenarinos tek “Magjia e madhe”, Zganarelit tek “Don Zhuani”, Hlestakovit tek “Inspektori” (“Revizori”).... tek “Një burrë me trandafil”. Në vitin 2002, për rolin e Rojës tek “Mbreti po vdes”, Trebicka ishte kantidat për Çmimin “Aktori më i Mirë Mbështetës” në Festivalin Ndërkombëtar të Teatrit Eksperimental, në Kajro.

Karriera e Roland Trebickës si aktor fillon me rolin e Kostës, në filmin “Debatik”, më 1961. Ishte kjo përvojë që shënoi kursin që do të merrte më vonë jeta e djaloshit korçar. Ka luajtur edhe në disa filma, ndër të cilët vlen të përmenden Ëndërr për një karrige (Vaska) dhe Koncert në vitin 1936 (Nasi).

Në vitin 2011 u sëmur rëndë nga një sëmundje në mushëri që e detyroi të rrijë larg skenës rreth dy vjet. Është nderuar me titullin Artist i merituar dhe Qytetar nderi i Korçës. Vdiq nga kanceri në mushkëri më 6 mars 2013. 

Interpretime 

Role në teatër

Viti	Titulli	Shënime
2011	Martesa e avokatit	
2010	Berberi i Seviljes	
2009	Te gjithë kanë huqe	komedi
2009	Kohë për t‘u çmendur	
1999	Po vjen ai	
1994	8 persona plus	komedi
1990	Valsi i Titanikut	
1985	Pallati 176	komedi, roli Jovan Bregu
Role në filma

2011 Dua një gënjeshtar	komedi
2004	Tifozët	serial komik
1984	Endërr për një karrikë	interpreton Vaskën
1979	Radiostacioni	
1978	Koncert në vitin 1936	interpreton Nestin
1961	Debatik interpreton Kostën

----------


## Wordless

Rajmonda Bulku





Rajmonda Bulku (lindur më 16 gusht 1958 në Cërrik) Aktore e njohur e skenës dhe ekranit është nderuar me disa çmime. Në vitin 1981 ajo u diplomua si aktore në Institutin e Arteve të Bukura në Tiranë . Filmi i saj i pare, nga e cila u perzgjodh nga shume vajza te tjera, ka qene "Nusja dhe shtetrrethimi" i xhiruar ne 1975 ne Durrës.


Filmografia

Kafeja e fundit - (2010)
pjata prej druri (teater)
Te gjithë kanë huqe - (2009) teatër, komedi
Kohë për t‘u çmendur - (2009) teatër
Familjet - (2009)
Kosova: Desperate Search - Etjet e Kosovës ...Zana (2006)
Omiros - (2005)
Tirana, viti zero - (2001)
Nekrologji (1994)
Vdekja e kalit (1992)
Vitet e pritjes (1990) ... Magda
Një djalë edhe një vajzë (1990) ...mesuese Matilda
Ngjyrat e moshës -(1990)
Kthimi i Ushtrise se Vdekur - (1989)
Muri i gjallë - (1989)....Lina
Binarët - (1987)
Vrasje ne gjueti - (1987)
Dhe vjen një ditë - (1986)
Gabimi - (1986)
Te paftuarit - (1985)
Duaje emrin tënd - (1984).......Jona
Kërcënimi - (1981)
Një shoqe nga fshati - (1980)...Meli
Ballë për ballë - (1979)........Zana
Dimri i fundit - (1976)
Emblema e dikurëshme - (1976)
Zonja nga qyteti - (1976)...Meli
Nusja dhe shtetrrethimi - (1975)

----------


## Wordless

Agim Qirjaqi





Agim Qirjaqi është një aktor dhe regjisor shqiptar. U lind në Kolonjë në vitin 1950, dhe vdiq më 28 mars të vitit 2010. Karrierën si aktor e fillon në Teatrin Kombëtar, pas mbarimit të studimeve në Akademinë e Arteve në Tiranë, më 1973. Shumë shpejt bëhet i njohur nëpërmjet filmave Rrugë të bardha i Viktor Gjikës (Profesori), Lulëkuqet mbi mure i Dhimitër Anagnostit (Drejtori i Shkollës) etj. Me këtë të fundit fiton çmimin e parë në Festivalin II të Filmit, më 1977.

Më pas punon si regjisor në TVSH, ku realizon si regjisor e aktor shumë telefilma, mes të cilëve edhe filmin artistik Dorina (1980). Gjatë kësaj kohe vazhdon të punojë intensivisht në filma, duke qenë i preferuar nga shumica e regjisorëve tanë. Gjithashtu fillon të japë mësim, mjeshtrinë e aktorit, në Akademinë e Arteve, përvojë të cilën e vazhdon edhe pas rikthimit në Teatrin Kombëtar, më 1981. Në vitet 80 interpreton rregullisht në teatër dhe në filma, duke qenë njësoj i suksesshëm, si në role dramatikë, ashtu edhe në ata komikë.
Më 1989 largohet për herë të dytë nga Teatri Kombëtar, këtë herë për një trajnim 2 vjeçar pranë të famshmit Xhiorxhio Strehler (Giorgio Strehler) në Teatrin Pikolo (Il Picolo Teatro) të Milanos dhe pastaj në Teatrin Elizeo (Eliseo) të Romës. Rikthehet në Teatrin Kombëtar më 1991, këtë herë më i dhënë pas regjisë. Ndonëse vazhdon të interpretojë në teatër dhe në film, të mbajë herë pas herë kurse me studentët e regjisë në Akademinë e Arteve, është gjithmonë e më aktiv në regji. Lista fillon me Rikardi III të Shekspirit (1992) dhe vazhdon me Fando e Lis të Arrabalit, me të cilën fiton Çmimin Aleksandër Moisiu në Festivalin e vitit 1994, Marrëzia e madhështisë të Vangjel Kozma, Këngëtarja tullace të Ioneskos dhe mbaron me Armiku i popullit të Ibsenit.

Krahas krijimtarisë, angazhohet edhe në veprimtaritë jashtë skene, si përkthyes dramash (Fando e Lis dhe Këngëtarja tullace), bashkëpunëtor dhe anëtar i Këshillit Botues të buletinit Teatër, anëtar i bordeve të Studios Alba Film dhe Akademisë së Arteve, bashkëthemelues dhe kryetari i parë i Shoqatës Mbarëkombëtare të Artistëve të Teatrit (1992). Më 1996 fiton titullin Asistent Profesor. Në sezonin 2002-2003 ka qenë drejtor i Teatrit Kombëtar. Vdiq më 28 mars 2010 në moshen 60-vjeqare pas një sëmundjeje të rëndë.

Filmografia

Kronikë provinciale (2009)
I dashur armik - (2004)....Ethemi
Parullat - (2001)....Drejtori i Shkollës
Colonel Bunker - (1998)
Dasma e Sakos - (1998)
Viktimat e Tivarit (1996)
Nata e dymbëdhjetë - teater-komedi
Misioni përtej detit - (1988)
Stolat në park - (1988)....Aleksi
Rrethi i kujtesës - (1987)
Tela për violinë - (1987)..... Muço, Kryetar i Komisionit
Apasionata - (1983)
Në prag të lirisë - (1981)
Agimet e stinës së madhe - (1981) Astriti, i dërguari i Partisë
Sketerre 43 - (1980).... Profesori
Radiostacioni - (1979)
Dimri i fundit - (1976)
Lulëkuqet mbi mure - (1976)......Drejtori i Shkollës
Rrugë të bardha - (1974).... Profesori

----------


## Wordless

Albert Vërria





Albert Vërria është një aktor shqiptar. Lindur në Fier më 3 shtator 1936. Pasi mbaroi shkollën e mesme bujqësore punoi si zooteknik në vitet 1956 - 1959. Përfundon shkollën e lartë për aktor Aleksandër Moisiu (1959 -1963). Në vitin 1963 emërohet aktor në Teatrin e Vlorës. Në vitin 1979, Albert Vërrisë i është dhënë titulli Artist i Popullit.

Kinematografia 

Historiani dhe kameleonët (1988), Historiani
Trapi i Vjetër (2005), komedi
Misioni përtej detit - (1988)
Në emër të lirisë - (1987)
Rrethimi i vogël - (1986)
Melodi e pandërprerë - (1985)
Ditë të qytetit tim - (1982) (TV)
Goditja - (1980) (TV)
Përtej mureve të gurta - (1979), babai Asimes
Koncert në vitin 1936 - (1978), Nuri Beu
Nga mesi i errësirës - (1978)
I treti - (1978), Saliu
Thirrja - (1976), Lec Kabashi
Në fillim të verës - (1975) , Kaporal Pelegrini
Shtigje të luftës - (1974), Jani Ferra
Shpërthimi - (1974) xha Kasemi
Brazdat - (1973), babai Ademit
Operacioni zjarri - (1973), Hiluku
Kapedani - (1972), xha Sulo
Kur zbardhi një ditë - (1971), Bakalli
I teti në bronz - (1970), Alo
Përse bie kjo daulle - (1969), i dehuri

----------


## Wordless

Aleko Prodani





Aleko Prodani (1942 - 2006), është një aktor shqiptar. Thonë se ëndrra e çdo aktori është të vdesë në skenë. Nëse kjo është e vërtetë, mund të thuhet Aleko Prodani e realizoi këtë ëndërr. Ai ndrroi jetë në skenën e Teatrit A. Z. Çajupi të Korçës, ndërsa luante në premierën më të re të këtij teatri.

Prej më shumë se 30 vjetësh, Prodani ishe një nga yjet më të mëdhenj të teatrit shqiptar, i shquar sidomos në zhanrin e komedisë. Në vitin 1961 ai u bë bashkëthemelues i Estradës së Ushtarit, ku edhe u formua si aktor, gjatë një stazhi gjashtë vjeçar. Më pas u emërua aktor në Estradën e Korçës, ku u bë menjëherë margaritari i kurorës. Për shkak të biografisë së keqe e largojnë nga Estrada, pas Plenumit IV dhe e dërgojnë për riedukim në prodhim. Por burokratët komunistë u bënë shpejt të vetëdijshëm se zbrazëtia që ai kishte lënë pas vetes në Estradën e Korçës, nuk mund të mbushej kurrsesi. Pas rikthimit në Estradë, fillon për të një periudhë e artë. Interpreton në rreth 60 premiera të Estradës së Korçës, ku shquhet për aftësi të rralla në të gjitha zhanret. Për 15 vjet (1980  1995) bëhet njeriu kyç i kësaj trupe. Është autor i libreteve, regjisor dhe aktor kryesor në 30 premiera, e dhjetra skeçe e komedi me një akt që shfaqen edhe në TVSH në programet e Vitit të Ri. Nën drejtimin e Prodanit, në vitet 80, Estrada e Korçës bëhet më e mira në vend.

Cilësitë e tij të rralla bëhen të kërkuara edhe në Teatrin A. Z. Çajupi, ku interpreton rreth 20 role në komedi. Pas sukseseve në teatër, arrin të tjera në kinematografi, ku interpreton në tri kinokomedi, si edhe TV, ku interpreton në një seri spektaklesh dhe telekomedish. Këto arritje i japin, më 1992, titullin Artist i Merituar. Ka fituar tri herë rresht, në tri pjesëmarrje, çmimin për aktorin joprotagonist në Festivalin e Aktrimit në Fier, në edicionet 2003, 2004 e 2005.

Filmografia

Kronikë provinciale (2009) i xhiruar ne 2005 para se te vdiste
Borxhliu - (1999) (TV)
Dashuri ne krisma - (1997)
Zëvendësi i grave - (1987) ... shoku Miti
Dy herë mat - (1986).......... shoku Kopi

----------


## Wordless

Anastas Kristofori





Ka lindur më 28 Nëntor të vitit 1943 në fshatin Vuno të rrethit të Vlorës. Pas mbarimit të studimeve të larta në Institutin e Lartë të Arteve (sot Akademia e Arteve) në vitin 1970,fillon punën me Trupën Profesioniste të Teatrit Popullor (sot Teatri Kombëtar) në vitin 1971. Të shumtë do të jenë interpretimet e tij në skenën e këtij teatri. Këtu mund të përmendim rolin e zotit Dëllfit në dramën Arturo Ui të Bertold Brehtit, roli I sekretarit të Prefektit në dramën Prefekti e Besim Levonjës,rolin e Apostolit në dramën Komunistët e Ruzhdi Pulahës, rolin e Perikliut në komedinë Pallati 176 e Adelina Balashit e shumë të tjera. Roli i tij më i fundit do të jetë në vitin 2009 në teledramën Burgjet plot liria në derë. Në kinematografi roli I tij I parë do të jetë në vitin 1976 roli i Stavrit ,Ekonomatit të Strehës Vorfnore në filmin Lulëkuqet mbi mure më tej do të vazhdonin edhe role të tjera si psh: roli i Ndoc Markut në filmin Besa e kuqe në vitin 1982,rolin e z.Antonio,Kuestorit të Tiranës në filmin Vendimi në vitin 1984,rolin e z.Mavrojanis në filmin Misioni përtej detit në vitin 1988 etj. Roli i tij më i fundit do të jetë roli i Perikliut në kinodramën Po vjen Ai në vitin 1998 një vazhdim televiziv i komedisë së njohur Pallati 176 i Adelina Balashit. Për meritat e tij artistike Anastas Kristofori është vlerësuar me titullin e lartë Artist i Merituar

Filmografia

Po vjen ai - (1999) Perikliu
Misioni përtej detit - (1988) z. Mavrojanis
Stolat në park - (1988) Pirro
Tela për violinë - (1987) Vasili
Vendimi - (1984) Antonio, Kuestori i Tiranës
Kush vdes në këmbë - (1984) Sotiraqi
Dora e ngrohtë - (1983-1984)
Besa e kuqe - (1982) Ndoc Marku
Ditët që sollën pranverën - (1979) (TV) Jaku
Lulekuqet mbi mure - (1976) Stavri, Ekonomati i Strehës Vorfnore

Teatri

Viti 61
Toka jonë
Prefekti
Pallati 176 - (1985)
Një dimër i shkurtër
Komunistët
Gjenerali i ushtrisë së vdekur
Bashkë me agimin
Arturo Ui
Stinë e mërzitshme në Olimp
Burgjet plot, liria në derë

----------


## Wordless

Alfred Bualoti





Alfred Bualoti lindi në Tiranë në vitin 1953. Është një aktor dhe menaxher i njohur teatri, drejtues i festivalit të parë ndërkombëtar të teatrit në Shqipëri, “Butrinti 2000”.

U diplomua si aktor nga Instituti i Lartë i Arteve, në Tiranë, më 1974. Për një farë kohe punoi në Radio-Televizionin Shqiptar dhe më vonë në Teatrin e Gjirokastrës.

Mbasi kreu një kualifikim pasuniversitar pranë Teatrit Nacional Chaillot në France, kaloi si aktor në Teatrin Kombëtar në Tiranë. Ka interpretuar 9 role në kinematografi duke filluar me rolin protagonist të Vlashit në filmin “Pylli i lirisë”. Filma të tjerë janë :

“Njeriu me top” 1977,
“Përtej mureve të gurta” 1979,
“Fushë e blertë fushë e kuqe” 1984,
“Dy herë mat” 1986,
“Tela për violinë” 1987,
“Misioni përtej detit” 1988.

Me tej u emërua regjisor teatri, ku nder të tjera realizoi komedinë e famshme Palati 176.

Filmografia

Misioni përtej detit - (1988)
Dy herë mat - (1986)
Fushë e blertë fushë e kuqe - (1984)
Një natë pa dritë - (1981)
Përtej mureve të gurta - (1979)... Ramizi
Pylli i lirisë - (1976)... Vlashi

----------


## Wordless

Antoneta Papapavli





Antoneta Papapavli lindi në Përmet më 17 shkurt të vitit 1938, është aktore e njohur shqiptare.
Kreu studimete larta në ILA, dega e dramës dhe u emërua aktore në Teatrin Popullor më 1964. Ka interpretuar mbi 50 role në TP, ka mbi 20 vjet karrierë artistike si dhe në 16 role në filmin artistik shqiptar.

Në Teatrin Popullor veçohen rolet e Afrovitit “Karnavalet e Korçës”, Cuca “Cuca e maleve”, Drita “Drita”, Mara “Toka jonë”, Deizi “Arturo Ui”, Bajamja “Fytyra e dytë”, Ledi Milford “Intrigë dhe dashuri”, Adela “Shkëlqimi dhe rënia e shokut Zylo”, Gjyshja “Hijet e natës”, etj. Doli në pension në tetor 1985. Ka afro 30 vjet që nuk është ngjitur në skenë, për arsye shëndetësore.

Për aktivitetin e saj artistik është nderuar me titullin "Artiste e Merituar".

Filmografia

Kur ndahesh nga shokët (1986) ... nena e Zanes
Kur hapen dyert e jetës (1986) ... nëna e Lizës
Hije që mbeten pas (1985) ... Sania, nëna e Marjetës
Nxënësit e klasës sime - (1984) ... Vangjelia, bashkëshortja e Kristoforit
Apasionata (1983) ... Profesorja e Mirës
Shoqja nga fshati (1980) ... Lefka
Si gjithë të tjerët (1981) ... Mamaja e Jetës
Kërcënimi (1981) ... Marina, nëna e Emës
Përtej mureve të gurta - (1979)...nena e Asimese
Ata ishin katër (1977) ... Anëtarja e Këshillit
Përballimi (1976) ... Klea
Komisari i dritës (1966) ... Ngjela

----------


## Wordless

Agim Shuke





Agim Shuke ka lindur në 8 Prill të vitit 1942 në qytetin e Kuçovës. Pas mbarimit të studimeve në Institutin e Lartë të Arteve (sot Akademia e Arteve) fillon punën si aktor në Teatrin Popullor (sot Teatri Kombëtar) dhe më vonë si Pedagog në Institutin e Lartë të Arteve (sot Akademia e Arteve) Në kinematografi do të interpretojë 20 role. Roli i tij i parë do të jetë roli i Dinit në filmin “Oshëtim në bregdet” në vitin 1966. 

Më tej do të vazhdonin role të tjerë si roli i Bashkimit në filmin “Plagë të vjetra” në vitin 1969, roli i Sandrit në filmin “Në fillim të verës” në vitin 1975, roli i Komisarit Shqiptar të Bazës Detare në filmin “Ballë për ballë”, roli i Musait në filmin “Militanti” në vitin 1984 etj. Roli i tij më i fundit do të jetë ai i Babait të Anilës në filmin “Një djalë edhe një vajzë” në vitin 1990. Agim Shuke ndahet nga jeta dhe nga familja e tij e dashur në vitin 1992.

Filmografia:

1990 -- Fletë të bardha .............................Kryetari i Kooperativës
1990 -- Një djalë edhe një vajzë ...............................Babai i Anilës
1988 -- Shkëlqimi i përkohëshëm ...............................Trajneri
1988 -- Treni niset në shtatë pa pesë ........................Doktori
1987 -- Telefoni i një mëngjesi ...............................Dhimitri
1986 -- Dy herë mat............................................She  fi i Policisë
1986 -- Rrethimi i vogël..............................Faiku, Sekretari i Partisë së Rrethit
1985 -- Të shoh në sy ...............................Zv/Drejtori
1984 -- Militanti .................................................M  usai
1984 -- Taulanti kërkon një motër ............................Gëzimi
1982 -- Shi në plazh teatër-komedi
1982 -- Nëntori i dytë ..........................................Jani Minga
1980 -- Një ndodhi në port .....................................Inxhinieri i laboratorit
1980 -- Vëllezër dhe shokë .....................................Dania,nallban  i i fshatit
1979 -- Ballë për ballë .....................................Komisari Shqiptar i Bazës
1979 -- Përtej mureve të gurta ................................Doktor Xhema
1978 -- I treti .........................................Gëzimi
1978 -- Vajzat me kordele të kuqe ............................Mësuesi i Historisë
1975 -- Në fillim të verës .......................................Sandri
1969 -- Plagë të vjetra ..........................................Bashkimi
1966 -- Oshëtim në bregdet ...................................Dini

----------


## Wordless

Ahmet Pasha





Ahmet Pasha lindi më 7 shkurt të vitit 1948 në Kukës, është aktor i njohur shqiptar. Diplomohet në 1970 dhe emërohet menjëherë aktor në Teatrin Kombëtar, ku në janar të 1971 fillon zyrtarisht karriera e tij e gjatë mbi 30-vjeçare me trupën e këtij teatri. Roli i tij i parë në skenën e këtij teatri është roli i Flejkut në dramën "Arturo Ui". Më pas interpreton një sërë rolesh si në dramat "Një dimër i shkurtër", 

"Sinjali i kuq", "Cuca e maleve", "Lumi i vdekur", etj. Ndër sukseset në Teatër ngelen kryerolet Isa Boletini ("Udha e flamurit"), Abdyl Frashëri ("Epoka para gjyqit"), Gjenerali ("Gjenerali i ushtrisë së vdekur), Inskerdoja (Monserati), Kadriu (Rajmonda), Mumja (Muzeu), si dhe në dramt "Prometeu", "në jetë", "Roemeo e Zhilieta", Tiranozauri", etj, etj. Në skenën e Teatrit Kombëtar Ahmet Pasha ka interpretuar rreth 70 role. Krahës teatrit ka marër pjesë në disa filma artistikë. Është nderuar me çmime e diploma në konkurrime teatrale dhe në vitin 1989 i është dhënë titulli i lartë "Artist i Merituar".

Veprimtaria artistike

1971: Arturo UI - Flejku, Një dimër i shkurtër - Arbeni, Viti 61 - Petriti, Drita - Petriti, I pazëvendësueshmi - Kandidati i shkencave
1973: Sinjali i kuq - Borisi, Prefekti - Burri me opinga, Orfeu zbret ne ferr - Veli
1974: Toka jonë - Meti, Bashkë me agimin - Osja
1975: Duke gdhirë viti 1945 - Reizi,Curr Beja, Lumi i vdekur - Gaq Gjanica
1976: Karavidhet - Qytetari, Shenomeni dhe mua - Jani, Lulet e shegës - Togeri
1977: Gjëmimi atij dimri - Kabashi, Përmbytja e madhe - Gjergji
1978: Doktori pacient - Astriti, Miq te pafluar - Doktor
1979: Gryka e nëmur - Marku, Tragjedia e fundit e Deas - Ethemi, Cuca e maleve - Gjet Lleshi
1980: Lenini dhe fëmijët - Vasilievski
1981: Nga errësira në dritë - Irfan Dumrela
1982: Vizita e inspektorit - Xheraldi
1983: Epoka Para gjyqit - Abdyl Frasheri
1942: Kulla e Hutajve - Mul Prengu, Korabi
1985: Komunistet - Aleksi
1986: Nata e dymbëdhjetë - Orsino, Udha e flamurit - Isa Boletini
1987: Përball vetes - Lirimi
1988: Prometeu - Prometeu
1989: Në jetë - Jakobin, Monserati - Inskierdo, Gjenerali i ushtrise se vdekur - Gjenerali
1990: Hijet e natës - Selimi
1991: Nën dritat e skenës - Vaso
1992: Romeo dhe Zhulieta - Kapuleti, Besa - Demir Beu, Rikardi i trete - Hastinski
1993: Kati i gjashte - Babai
1994: Revizori - Gjykatësi, Në pritje të Godosë - Poco
1995: Motrat - Heroi, Tiranozauri - Salmoni
1996: Ne katin e dyte është parajsa - Burri me republike, Maria thotë për të gjithë - Djalli
1997: Inspektori - Nepunesi i spitalit
1998: Muzeu - Mumja, Darka e te marreve - Zhylieni, Shtepia ne bulevard - Autori
1999: Martesa me pahir - Filozofi, Absurditeti antik - Radomoni
2000 - 2008: Armiku i popullit - Kryeplaku, Njeriu kafsha dhe virtyti - Doktori, Një njeri në det - Presidenti - Oficeri, Nata e trokitjeve ne xhama - Rupi, Dua burrë - Pandi, Stine e mërzitshme ne Olimp - Epimetheu, Gomone - Intelektuali, Më mirë nesër se pasnesër - Llaqi, Ska te ngopur - Islami, Kulla e Fildishtë - Furtvangler, Si e mposhta Musolinin - Mesuesi, Babai - Prokurori, Një grua për jetë - Plaku, Medea - Kleanti, Alegreto Albania - Mesuesi
2009: Antigona kërkon babanë - Shefi, Emigrantet

----------

